# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  ساعدني {برنامج يحدث اليوم}

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.




متل العاده :. ناخييتكم 

في برنامج على قناة الاردن الاولى {يحدث اليوم}..اظن هيك اسمه 
الي بيعرض باتصالات المشتكين من الشعب الى المسؤولين 
انا بدي رقمهم والفاكس والايميل وكيفية الاتصال بهم 
وبكون للكل مشكوره 


انا بدي للي بيعرف يجيب الرقم اليوم باقصى سرعه

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 
بيبو

----------


## باريسيا

> بيبو


 *ليش بتضحك ؟!*


*الموضوع جد*
*ومابعرف حدا غيركم بسألهم*

----------


## MR.X

طلباتك غريبة يا بيبو 

 :Db465236ff: 

طيب يا جماعة الي بعرف يساعد باريسيا مشان الله
انا ولله ما بعرف يا بيبو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]الأخت الفاضلة باريسيا يمكنك الإتصال عبر مقسم التلفزيون حيث سيجيبك موظف الخدمات مبتسما وتستطيعين الإستفسار عن الرقم وعلى ما أظن ان رقم البرامج المباشرة موحد لمعظم البرامج وهو رقم مؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون.. أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت  :Smile: 


[align=center][/align]محطة التلفزيون : هاتف مقسم 4773111

مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون : 4638766

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center]* 
*طيب ياربيع !!*


*شكرا الك ياهدوء* 
*بتمنى تزبط معي* 

*يعطيك العافيه عنجد شكرا* 
*[/align]*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

sorry.....I do not know

----------

